# Can't connect to Internet thru Win98se



## hard_rock (Sep 5, 2004)

Hey Guyz........I have Win98se and winxp pro and my problem is I can't view any websites in Windows 98....    
   that is I use Sancharnet Dial up account n modem dials and it shows logging onto network and gets connected to internet.   But I can't view any website in any browser......I use Opera,Mozilla Firefox,IE.  It didn't worked in any browser.  So I tried IM.   I used Yahoo messenger n it didn't work.
      There is no prob. with modem or Sancharnet since I am posting this topic thru Winxp pro.I also scanned 4 spywares    in win98.........so used Adaware,Spybot,Spysubtract..........n removed all spywares.......   ....but prob. still persist.  I don't use any proxy server also....What might be the problem.?  What is the solution?


----------



## theraven (Sep 6, 2004)

see ur connection 
are u just uploadin data dn not downloadin anything ?
if thats the case ur infected with a worm
run a full virus scan
also get the mcafee stinger if u can


----------



## alib_i (Sep 6, 2004)

seems like a problem with your modem driver.
try uninstalling and installing the drivers


----------



## Aseem Nasnodkar (Sep 6, 2004)

*Reinstall*

Well friend I don't really know why do such things happen. I fail to understand all such net problems!

It happened to me once on 98 se and also to my friend with d same OS.

The only option after all wasted tries of mine the only thing that I cud do is re-install windows98   

But then all was fine!

If u don't have many imp programs on through win98 or have access to their setups then the only option I can c is the deadly breath-taking word RE-INSTALL!!!


----------



## aadipa (Sep 6, 2004)

try PING and TRACERT

also check if ur DNS is set to automatic or static. It must be automatic for dialup


----------



## busyanuj (Sep 6, 2004)

*Reply: Can't connect to Internet thru Win98se*



			
				hard_rock said:
			
		

> Hey Guyz........I have Win98se and winxp pro and my problem is I can't view any websites in Windows 98....
> that is I use Sancharnet Dial up account n modem dials and it shows logging onto network and gets connected to internet.   But I can't view any website in any browser......I use Opera,Mozilla Firefox,IE.  It didn't worked in any browser.  So I tried IM.   I used Yahoo messenger n it didn't work.
> There is no prob. with modem or Sancharnet since I am posting this topic thru Winxp pro.I also scanned 4 spywares    in win98.........so used Adaware,Spybot,Spysubtract..........n removed all spywares.......   ....but prob. still persist.  I don't use any proxy server also....What might be the problem.?  What is the solution?



run a full virus scan of your computer.


----------



## mariner (Sep 6, 2004)

contact ur isp . sometimes a string needs to be added in the modem properties .
thats what tatanova guy told me once.

on cablenet the hathway guys tell to disconnect the network cable while the pc is still on,reboot and reconnect the cable.
easy stuff!


----------



## hard_rock (Sep 7, 2004)

First Raven:
I downloaded Stinger and performed a complete scan.But this doesn't solved the prob.nyway thanx 4 ur support.
Alib:


> try uninstalling and installing the drivers


Have to try ur suggestion bcoz I have to restart my PC now so I try this after disconnectin from internet.
Aseem:


> the only option I can c is the deadly breath-taking word RE-INSTALL!!!


I feared of this.So I asked u geeks to solve my pro.If no other option remains then I will have to do the worst thing.
Aadipa:


> also check if ur DNS is set to automatic or static. It must be automatic for dialup


I checked it.It is set to automatic only.
Busyanuj:I checked it.........but it didn't work.
mariner: No man it was working fine abt 2 weeks ago without any extra settings...i mean without any extra strings added.


----------



## mariner (Sep 7, 2004)

well call up ur isp now. tell them the problem.this is the usual case in monsoons with the dialups.


----------



## theraven (Sep 7, 2004)

u didnt tell us if u checked whether ur only upliading data
double click on the connected icon in ur taskbar
it'll tell u the bytes received and transfered
transfered is always less than received .. if its vice versa u got a worm .
so just clear that our if u can


----------



## ujjwal (Sep 7, 2004)

If you have a softmodem (most internal modems are), it would have a different driver for each OS, running it on a driver for another OS gives unpredictable results probably, I dunno.


----------



## aadipa (Sep 7, 2004)

now try reinstalling modem....


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Sep 7, 2004)

windows the greatest os ever    

First in IE go to Tools & Internet Options.Click on the connections tab & check if  " Always dial my default connection " is selected.The in the control panel open the system box.Over there expand your com ports ( assuming your modem is a serial modem coz i have got usb modem ) & set the speed of your com ports to the maximum availabla ie 926100 bps.restart your computer.hopefully this should work.it did on my pc.tell me if it does.


----------



## hard_rock (Sep 9, 2004)

I checked whether it is only uploading or not...........no both the sent and received bytes remain same i.e, no byte is even sent or received.The numbers does not change.Offcourse after connecting it shows around 500bytes is recieved n it does not changes after tht.Even if it changes it is negligible.I checked the Uploaded bytes is less than recieved bytes.
                By the way,I use D-link 560 ES external modem and I even downloaded the driver from it's website n installed but no...........my pc IS STILL BEHAVING LIKE MAD.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Sep 9, 2004)

Use Windows ME...

98 SUCKS !!!!!!

Even I had this kinda problem earlier ..
Check out if your networking protocals are installed properly...

OR

Uninstall DialUp networking then install it again through the 
"add remove windows components" service...

Most probably it will work...
Best of Luck


----------



## hard_rock (Sep 9, 2004)

Thx Nikhil.........I think it is the last option left.....If it doesn't work thn I have to do the worst thing........reinstall win98.............So is there any other solution...like  websites were prevented from seeing due to the setting of their IP address as 127.0.01 in the HOSTS file on my old PC.........Now I checked 4 it........but it has no entry..........like this is there  any other setting which I don't know which is preventing me from viewing website?????????


----------

